# GFI and Circuit keep tripping



## trythis (Apr 6, 2008)

We are installing a new kitchen counter top and with it a new sink, faucet and garbage disposal.  Our contractor is really more of a handyman. The new sink is deeper than the old one and so the disposal had to be really wedged in to place below the sink and is practically sitting on the plumbing.  The morning after this was installed we noticed the trouble with the GFI switch and the circuit.  The Circuit runs along the wall and includes the ceiling light, the disposal and the path along the wall which is on a gfi switch. The first plug has the GFI, then beyond are three other plugs.  The GFI will trip and when you hit reset it clicks and then immediately clicks off. Then the circuit will trip. The other morning we actually heard it "ZZZT."  That part makes me most afraid. My handy man said that perhaps the pulling out of the old counter top moved around some wires behind the wall where the gfi is.  Do you think that the positioning of the disposal could have anything to do with this.  My husband is going to try replacing the gfi. What beyond that does anyone reccomend?


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome TryThis:
The GFCI and the breaker indicate there is a grounded power wire in this circut.
I would suspect the disposall since it has been moved and is in a cramped position. You might check the disposall for a romex connector which relieves some strain and sharp edges on the wire. My bet is; there is no romex connector and the romex wire has an abraision at the entry point on the disposall. 
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, the GFI and the other 3 receptacles are all that code really allows on a kitchen circuit. The disposal and the light should actually be on a separate circuit. In general, electrical motors and GFI's don't always get along. Make sure the disposal isn't locked up or jammed.


----------



## triple D (Apr 8, 2008)

If the disposal is on a switch, then it could only trip the gfi not the breaker, if the switch is in the off position. Was the disposal existing, or did he wire this in? Or is everything electrical exactly as before new counter tops, like all the plugs, and the disposal switch? Your looking at everything that was "touched". Let us know, good luck.....


----------

